# Firewood Company Name?



## epicklein22 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm getting pretty deep into the firewood biz this year (+50 cords) and want to order up some business cards and such. In years past, I have just made generic signs and left my name and number, but I want to be more professional this year and to start a solid customer base. So what I need now is a business name. Most people seem to use a last name or do as I have in the past. So can anyone throw out some good name for a firewood company? I have yet to find anything to my liking.


----------



## freemind (Aug 17, 2010)

Suggested names:

Crackling Flames firewood
Square deal firewood
Chips and splits firewood
earth energy firewood
green energy firewood
tree recyclers firewood


Off the top of my head.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to raise honeybees and did the firewood gig. I called my business WoodBee acres. I had vanity plates made for my big truck that had woodbee on them. It make a nice impression as they were watching me back up the driveway to see my plates that had my name on them.


----------



## LAH (Aug 17, 2010)

I was a bullet maker in another life so I shared that name with the present business. You can see them in my signature line. I also sign my post here as Creeker, meaning someone who lives on a creek & acts like it. While I have no name to suggest perhaps explaining how mine came about will help you.............Creeker


----------



## gandrimp (Aug 17, 2010)

How about : CORDS or SPLITS or WOOD SMOKE... I got 1 more
























Andrews firewood sales.

What do I win . :greenchainsaw:


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 17, 2010)

There is a company here in the Twin City called Burnswell Firewood. Always thought that was cleaver. So how about Prime Firewood, Seasoned Wood Inc., Crackle Pop Firewood, Bright Flame Firewood, Well Split Wood, etc.

Some thing to keep in mind, if you are to incorporate your business, perhaps keep the name more general. You may start as a firewood biz, then get inot lawn service, tree trimming, etc. and you are stuck with a firewood name. I run under Circle B Services, Inc. I can haul, cut, paint, milk, mow, or plow all under the same name if I care to.


----------



## TPP (Aug 17, 2010)

Woodfellas


----------



## Junkrunner (Aug 17, 2010)

Got Wood?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 17, 2010)

epicklein22 said:


> Hey guys, I'm getting pretty deep into the firewood biz this year (+50 cords) and want to order up some business cards and such. In years past, I have just made generic signs and left my name and number, but I want to be more professional this year and to start a solid customer base.




 You are already ahead of the crowd!


I don't have any suggestions for names, but I do have some good info on marketing:

http://www.gmarketing.com/

There's a lot of free info on that site, and you can get the book from your library. READ IT!


Here's another gem:

http://www.joegirard.com/

His book is priceless for anybody who is in business.


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 17, 2010)

TPP said:


> Woodfellas



I like it!

Woodfellas: Doing Business with us is a hearthwarming experience


----------



## fredmc (Aug 17, 2010)

Big Stick Firewood- "when you see our rates you'll get wood"


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 17, 2010)

First Light Firewood


----------



## 1 woodpile (Aug 18, 2010)

how about busy beavers...


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 18, 2010)

TPP said:


> Woodfellas



love this name
id use it, but the only italian i have in me is pizza once a week. (thank god)


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 18, 2010)

How about plain old "Split right", or "Buckeye firewood".

I wish ya luck.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## angelo c (Aug 18, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> love this name
> id use it, but the only italian i have in me is pizza once a week. (thank god)



....ah you tawkin to me ???? 
you got a problem wit italians eh... wise guy eh I'll show you wise guy :jester::jester:




how about St. Elmo's Fire-wood ?


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 18, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Some thing to keep in mind, if you are to incorporate your business, perhaps keep the name more general. You may start as a firewood biz, then get inot lawn service, tree trimming, etc. and you are stuck with a firewood name. I run under Circle B Services, Inc. I can haul, cut, paint, milk, mow, or plow all under the same name if I care to.




This is very true. My business name is STLFirewood. But I do a ton of other things. Sometimes it hurts me when bidding other jobs. Right now I'm dong a concrete job. Other times I contract mow vacant lots. I do tree trimming and removal. I have gutted a few houses this year. I also hire out with the skid steer a couple hundred hours a year. You never know what your business is going to turn into. When you sell firewood you make a lot of contacts. Those contacts can lead to a lot of different jobs.

Scott


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 18, 2010)

angelo c said:


> how about St. Elmo's Fire-wood ?




Hey! Now that's a really bright idea!


----------



## belgian (Aug 18, 2010)

How about "woodslave cy"....sounds good with the tax agency.


----------



## woodhounder (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea to use a "green" name like earth energy firewood like freewill sugested. Let people think you are concerned about the environment.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 18, 2010)

over 100 cords now this is only 1 part of the wood pile


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 18, 2010)

woodhounder said:


> I think it would be a good idea to use a "green" name like earth energy firewood like freewill sugested. Let people think you are concerned about the environment.



good point! Gotta be careful though. Might cause some customer confusion if a firewooder called his biz Green Seasoned Firewood.


----------



## DJ4wd (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres a company there in town that has a name that at first I thought was dumb,but you know what? It's the first name I think of. 
Get-r-done firewood. 
There so busy between felling and fire wood that there a few months behind.
I see there trucks everywhere and they just park them full of firewood allover town, its working though.

I do agree with getting a green name though, maybe something like ,
Mother Earths firewood, or Select harvest firewood,or 
Global firewood "Let Mother earth heat your home" Mention things like ,earth friendly, bio, ect


----------



## Jredsjeep (Aug 18, 2010)

something else to consider with the name. if you are going to be listed in the phone book you might want something that begins with "A" to put you at the top of the list. how many lay people just call the first number if they have no idea who is best?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 18, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> I do agree with getting a green name though, maybe something like ,
> *Mother Earths* firewood





That'll bring an ecologically-friendly lawsuit your way in a hurry! 


You might even make the News! 


Seriously, folks, watch out for anything remotely resembling some big company name. They WILL sue you when they notice you. Check out the story of a priest getting sued by Best Buy for putting "God Squad" on the side of his car.


http://www.altavista.com/web/results?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=god+squad+best+buy+lawsuit&kgs=1&kls=0


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 18, 2010)

How about going Non-green? 

Smokey's Firewood Supply 
Tag Line: "We're not out to burn you!"


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 18, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Check out the story of a priest getting sued by Best Buy for putting "God Squad" on the side of his car.
> http://www.altavista.com/web/results?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=god+squad+best+buy+lawsuit&kgs=1&kls=0



Not sued, threatened by an attorney. Sounds like their issue was more with copying the style of the logo than with the name. If he thought it was cute to alter their logo, or paint the car red and white, I can see their point. If he had simply used a name that matches a 1970s TV show more than it does a computer repair service, he could have safely told the attorney to go pound sand. If I were in his shoes, I would have offered to remove the offending logo but not to change the name.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 18, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> This is very true. My business name is STLFirewood. But I do a ton of other things. Sometimes it hurts me when bidding other jobs. Right now I'm dong a concrete job. Other times I contract mow vacant lots.



STL Services, or STL Construction, or STL LLC, doing business as STLFirewood?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2010)

Names beginning with the letter A go first in the yellow pages.

Short and easy to spell is better for customers writing checks.

People can only read a few words on a truck going by. A few short words in VERY LARGE print on sides and front/back of truck will be able to be read by more people.

Like...

*Ax Firewood Sales​**AxFirewoodSales.com​*
Look at plumbing trucks. They seem to understand this quite well!


----------



## LAH (Aug 18, 2010)

PA Plumber said:


> Smokey's Firewood Supply
> Tag Line: "We're not out to burn you!"



Very good.


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 18, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> STL Services, or STL Construction, or STL LLC, doing business as STLFirewood?



Not sure I understand what you are asking. But every bid I turn in is under the STLFirewood name. It makes some people ask questions. I explain that I do a little of everything. Usually I am a referral so they trust in my skills. Right now I'm working on a 4k sqft concrete job. I have never done concrete. But I can hire and sing the check to people who know what they are doing. Just like roofing. I landed 2 jobs from firewood customers last year. I did the tear off and had someone else shingle it. Worked great and I made a customer happy. It's not about knowing how to do everything it's about knowing who to hire to do it for you.

Scott


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 18, 2010)

There's a place up in Massachusetts that I always thought had a great name, "Chop N block". They sell wood and landscape materials-always loved that name.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 18, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Not sure I understand what you are asking. But every bid I turn in is under the STLFirewood name.



I'm suggesting the possibility of giving a business entity a broader name, and having that company register the firewood name as a DBA. Most of the time you use the DBA as it's an established name, but you can use the official company name for something like concrete where firewood just doesn't fit.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Aug 18, 2010)

Jredsjeep said:


> something else to consider with the name. if you are going to be listed in the phone book you might want something that begins with "A" to put you at the top of the list. how many lay people just call the first number if they have no idea who is best?



If you take this into account (which is very important if your going in the phone book) and the MNGuns info then a Name Like "All Seasons" or something similar would suffice. 

My Brother has/had a buisness that started with a "T" (Total) and switched to an "A"(All) and within a year his phone book buisness more than doubled, it is a huge factor if your going to go all out and actually be in the phone book.


PS.. I Have a Vinyl Plotter and can make magnetic signs & Decals...


----------



## blackdogon57 (Aug 18, 2010)

The A trick used to work well with yellow pages. Most people now use yellow pages web sites to find a business. Not sure about USA but here in Canada the advertisers who spend the most advertising dollars get the priority listings with yellowpages.ca and 411.ca which are the most popular sites.

Having a generic business name really does help if you run more than one business. I run Black Dog Pet Resort and Black Dog Firewood using the same phone number. I just answer the phone "Black Dog" and wait to see which service they are looking for. Saves me a lot of money on phone bills and I only have to carry around one phone.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Whatever name you choose be sure it is not similar to someone else's already established business. Back where I am from there are 4 firewood companies that all start with North.... It is very confusing and two of the guys are crooks that sell junk wood. They purposefully chose their names to be like the reputable firewood dealers with similar names so they could skim unsuspecting customers.


----------



## epicklein22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help so far guys. There has been some solid advice and some good names. 

Keeping the name "general" is a real issue. I already have 3 lawn accounts for next year, do some side tree jobs each year and a bunch of other small scale stuff. Plus I have a few buddies that own skid steers and other pieces of equipment that bring in a few jobs.

I guess I'm back to square one with picking a name.opcorn: Having a good name that is versatile is not easy to come up with.


----------



## vincem77 (Aug 18, 2010)

Acreage Tree/Landscape


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 18, 2010)

epicklein22 said:


> Thanks for the help so far guys. There has been some solid advice and some good names.
> 
> Keeping the name "general" is a real issue. I already have 3 lawn accounts for next year, do some side tree jobs each year and a bunch of other small scale stuff. Plus I have a few buddies that own skid steers and other pieces of equipment that bring in a few jobs.
> 
> I guess I'm back to square one with picking a name.opcorn: Having a good name that is versatile is not easy to come up with.



If your customers do a web search, what would they type in as a general queery?

"Fire wood Mantua" ?

Just thinkin' here...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## DJ4wd (Aug 19, 2010)

If you are able I would incorporate some type of "green" wording of some kind. Im sure you remember how people used to say, "Better learn about those computers" and those that did are now raking in the dough. Well, thats how the green technology is now. The university I attend is building a massive new building and offering 5 new green based degrees. I thought it might pass ,but I think the green is in for the long haul.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 19, 2010)

TreeCyclers ???

or "Johns" TreeCyclers (ect what ever your name is)


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 19, 2010)

blackdogon57 said:


> The A trick used to work well with yellow pages. Most people now use yellow pages web sites to find a business. Not sure about USA but here in Canada the advertisers who spend the most advertising dollars get the priority listings with yellowpages.ca and 411.ca which are the most popular sites.
> 
> Having a generic business name really does help if you run more than one business. I run Black Dog Pet Resort and Black Dog Firewood using the same phone number. I just answer the phone "Black Dog" and wait to see which service they are looking for. Saves me a lot of money on phone bills and I only have to carry around one phone.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 19, 2010)

Aaron's A-1 Alternative Heating Source


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 19, 2010)

Winter's Warm Firewood


----------



## DJ4wd (Aug 20, 2010)

PA Plumber said:


> Aaron's A-1 Alternative Heating Source



I like that one and this one from angelo c
TreeCyclers ???

or "Johns" TreeCyclers (ect what ever your name is)

Another one I thought of was 
Selective harvest firewood "Helping the environment,helping You"


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2010)

woody's wood chuckin firewood sales


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 20, 2010)

Feel free, it's not taken, not copyrighted, it would be an honor-----

LOGBUTCHER
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Aug 21, 2010)

and your Slogan could be: " I Work my A$$ Off So You Don't Freeze Your A$$ Off"


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2010)

Will give you my wood for money


----------



## DJ4wd (Aug 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Will give you my wood for money



Yeah with every 3lbs of woodchips you get a free cord of wood!


----------



## woodhounder (Aug 26, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> and your Slogan could be: " I Work my A$$ Off So You Don't Freeze Your A$$ Off"



I like that


----------



## Mike PA (Aug 26, 2010)

Burn This - Firewood Sales and Service


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

One guy here is "Honest Measure Firewood", He's so crooked when he dies they'll have to slot his head and screw him into the ground!


----------



## woodhounder (Aug 26, 2010)

PARTSWOODCHUCK said:


> One guy here is "Honest Measure Firewood", He's so crooked when he dies they'll have to slot his head and screw him into the ground!



I was always told to stay away from a guy who had 'honest' in his name.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Aug 26, 2010)

Cordistan firewood
seasoned & sons firewood sales


sa


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 26, 2010)

forest firewood products

We have the best wood


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 27, 2010)

*K.i.s.s.*

"wood !!"


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 27, 2010)

I know this is a repeat, but how about the tag line?

First Light Firewood ~ "We'll get you going in the morning!"


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Aug 31, 2010)

I am going to give away the best name in the industry.... call it:
The Firewood Factory


----------



## stackwood (Aug 31, 2010)

Morning Wood !! Wake up to a hot bed a ash !


----------



## Patrick62 (Sep 1, 2010)

*My modest operation:*

http://Organic-Firewood.com

I am sticking with Organic, but you can have "natural firewood".


----------



## LAH (Sep 2, 2010)

Patrick62 said:


> http://Organic-Firewood.com
> 
> I am sticking with Organic, but you can have "natural firewood".



In your gallery, tell us about the bottom right picture?


----------



## Patrick62 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ah, yes.*



LAH said:


> In your gallery, tell us about the bottom right picture?



4th July parade, 2010 on my LOG SPLITTER. Yes, it does drive around.
Makes more sense to me that a heavy piece of equipment should move itself.

-Patrick


----------



## Henry G. (Sep 2, 2010)

Fancy names are BS. Write FIREWOOD on a business card, put your first name on it and a phone number. People ask me for cards, I tell I already got enough business not to tell their friends or promise anyone anything. Guess Im lucky. Id rather sell 5 cords to 8 people each than 40 cords to forty people 1 cord each.


----------



## mike reynolds (Sep 3, 2010)

JoshuaTreeFirewood.com

says where we are, what we do and the website to surf to!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Sep 3, 2010)

We keep it simple and put our name on everything. Foss Guide Service. Foss Handyman Service (handyfosses.com). Steve Foss Images. These simple sole proprietorships are gathered under a single business bank checking and savings account (FossArts).

Hmmmm, Foss Firewood. Has that nice alliteration going on. I'd also consider simply Steve's Wood. That'd get some people talking.


----------

